# Another Batch of Ribas



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Made another batch... what do you guys think?








Thanks for any comments. 
 TC


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

They look awesome. If only I had the time..


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Those Ribas will give lots interesting tryouts in a few days. That's some good work. Let us know if you think the red hooks perform better than regulars. Have you thought about making a red and white or a black and silver version?

Are you planning to go to the next level and make your own custom blanks?

Hey, Zombie luremaking isn't the sort of thing that takes large blocks of time. Since there are alot of steps involved you can often work for only 10 minutes at a time between the steps. I found it's a hobby that I can find the time for because it doesn't take large blocks of time.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh yeah, good background effects.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Glass patio table. Turned out really cool.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

nice........man i gonna need a few of them oct 4


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

pretty work TC...


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Rattler,
When you say stuff like that, knowing what you know, it makes a difference.
TC


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

TC when are you gonna start pushin them babies? your gonna put mirrolure out the business


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey Tc*


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey Tc*

They r sweet ..I really like the purple w/ the buck tail and the one across w/ o hooks ....There nothing like topwater 
Are any for sale ?...yet


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

What does it cost you to make one of those?


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

About 5 hours, and lots of patience.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good work tc*

Question is still the same....When ya gona start sellin. I'm interested.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Those are purdy!!!*

5hrs/lure---- how much do yo think he should charge? I think, he's doing this for a passion, a hobby. I don't think he would sell them, and rather just gives out to his closed friends. I could be wrong. I got one a while back, and lost it. 

TC, how about making the "walk" to GW?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That would be up to him.........*

For me making my rigs that I sell kingfish to shark, I take what it costs to make them and then depending on the rig, the brand and size of the hook and the type of leader mariel used I add a dollar or two to the price. For example....The black drum rigs I make for fisherman here in Yankee land costs me just about a dollar to make. I charge $3.00 a rig.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

just keep making them TC...everyone needs a hobby...  ...if you decide to go into production...don't send any samples to any manu...


----------

